# anyway to put rotary unlock on reblurred 1.8?



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey is there any easy way to get the rotary unlock in reblurred 1.8?


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the only easy way i know that you could.

WidgetLocker


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

yearn said:


> This is the only easy way i know that you could.
> 
> WidgetLocker


Thanks for the help


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Im working on it. I can also add pics tho the 1.8 lockscreen. I have Marissa miller, then I unlock to Brooklyn decker.


----------

